# Looking for women who had a surprise pregnancy - FEE



## hannahcaters (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello,

I'm looking for ladies who have had a surprise pregnancy after being told they couldn't have children.

Either a miracle baby that's come as a surprise after years of trying, or ladies that didn't know they were pregnant until they went into labour. 

I write for national newspapers and women's magazines, so there would be a fee involved too. 

Please get in touch if you would like more info or to share your story - my number is 0121 616 1100 / 07771 693 675 or email [email protected]

Many thanks,
Hannah


----------

